# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  اغنية على وزن اغاني شعبان اقراها وقولي ايه رايك

## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="outset,10,black" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انا صاحبك وانت صاحبي= بجد مش هزار
جاوبني بالصراحه= متطلعنيش حمار
هيه هيييييييه=
عايز تسأل في أيه =خلص قولي قوام
يحسن والله اسيبك=خلاص واروح انام
هيييييييييييه=
امريكا عامله فيها =بلطجي المنطقة
طب لمين اشتكيها=مين اكبر من كده
هيييييييييييييه=
هأقولك بالصراحه =مفيش غير ربنا
ما احنا بقينا غلابه=وبياكلوا في لحمنا 
هييييييييييييه
ده احنا عايشيين في غابة=والاقوى منا غالب
عالم مليان ديابه =عالم مليان تعالب
هييييييييييييييه=
احتلت العراق =وقتلت اهلها 
وبتهدد في سوريا=وعايزة تحتلها
هيييييييييييييه=
وقلبوا على ايران=وخلوها مشكله
وشقلبوا الميزان=واغتصبوا حقنا
هييييييييييييييه=
طب احنا هنعمل ايه =والقدس بتنادينا
هنحررها بايه=مينفعش بيدنا
هييييييييييييه=
يبقى لازم يا صاحبي=نقوي نفسنا
نعلا ونعلا يا صاحبي=ونعلي اسمنا 
هيييييييييييييه=[/poem]

----------


## malkro7y

ايوة يا عم شعبولا كمان وكمان الاغنيه حلوة والله ولايقه علي الاستيل الوطني اللي شعبولا شغال فيه حاليا
دمها خفيف بجد وفكرتها حلوة بس لا حياة لمن تنادي العرب خلاص طبقوا نظريه قرود الحكمة لا اري لا اسمع لا اتكلم

----------


## LORDKAZA

فعلا لا ارى لا اسمع لا اتكلم اشجب اعترض ادين

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أخي الكريمة لورد
و هل كانت أغاني شعبان عبد الرحيم قدوة نقتديها رغم ذيوعها و انتشارها الاعلامي
لقد قرأت لك ما هو أفضل منها بكثير
و أنا أحب الشاعر يكون له شخصيته الشعرية المستقلة
فكن ذلك أخي اللورد
و تقبل الود
د. جمال

----------


## LORDKAZA

دكتور جمال هذا نوع من التغيير لا اتخاذ قدوة ومجرد ايضاح ان نجاحه مجرد ضربة حظ ولا محتاج فن ولا دياوله

----------


## malkro7y

اعتقد يااستاذي العزيز دكتور جمال انها محاوله جيده لتقليد واقع مفروض علينا وانتقاده بالسخريه منه

----------


## LORDKAZA

شكرا ملك على الزيارة الجميله

----------


## ايهاب الشهاوى

على فكرة الكلمات جميله جدا وليها معنى
باس انا عايز اقوللك كلمتين مخلص للا غنيه اسمحلى
يعنى لو شالوا بوش  ها يجيبوا باس مين 
ما هو بردو ها يبقه بوش باس بحروف تا نين 
ها نغير الاسامى والطبع هو هو
بردو ها ير فض سلامى وها يخدها معا يا قوة
وهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييه

----------


## hmsa azza

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------

